# Spa hotel recommendation in Ireland



## Rujib (30 Jul 2007)

Hi,

25 wedding aniversary coming up in Oct. Would like to bring my better half for week end to a spa hotel somewhere in Ireland. Had thought about Inchydoney Lodge, but does not get the best of reviews in tripadviser.com.
Any ideas would be appreciated.

Rujib.

Thanks


----------



## Olly64 (30 Jul 2007)

breaffy house hotel in castlebar


----------



## Dinny (30 Jul 2007)

Monart in Enniscorthy. www.monart.ie we stayed there a couple of times. Expensive but ideal for a special present


----------



## Nige (30 Jul 2007)

Olly64 said:


> breaffy house hotel in castlebar


 
I really would not recommend this place. 

I stayed there a couple of years ago and it was terrible. Family members have been at a few different functions since then and were also very unimpressed.


----------



## tabby (30 Jul 2007)

Hi Guys,

Sorry to interrupt ...

Any ideas about the SPA in Radissons SAS, Sligo?

Also - A friend of mines been to MONART in Enniscorthy and he recommends that anytime!!!

Thanks in advance.
T.


----------



## foxylady (30 Jul 2007)

Rujib said:


> Hi,
> 
> 25 wedding aniversary coming up in Oct. Would like to bring my better half for week end to a spa hotel somewhere in Ireland. Had thought about Inchydoney Lodge, but does not get the best of reviews in tripadviser.com.
> Any ideas would be appreciated.
> ...


 
The Harbour Hotel in Galway has a spa in it, would not be as big as other mentioned hotels but does all the treatments.


----------



## niceoneted (30 Jul 2007)

Marriott Hotel in Enfield. Spa is great there. Also Hudson BAy in Athlone. While I was not overly impressed with the hotel itself esp the old part but you can upgrade to newer rooms- the spa there was excellent. Treatments were of a very high standard I felt.
Heard great things about the Monart. What about the G in Galway. Am planning to go there myself in Nov, so I hope it's going to be nice.


----------



## Dinny (30 Jul 2007)

Stayed in G hotel in February. Nice hotel but spa is separate business and had to be paid as such. It is small and a few things not working. Had a few problems with staff and cleaning of the room as well. Not worth the money


----------



## TreeTiger (30 Jul 2007)

I love the Heritage Hotel at Killenard (near Portarlington). Have been to the spa there 3 times and would highly recommend it.

Will be able to comment soon on the spa at Fota Island's Sheraton as I have a short break there booked soon. It looks very nice in the pictures anyhow!


----------



## Haille (30 Jul 2007)

I would recommend Monart in Enniscorthy or Killashee House in Naas


----------



## girasole (30 Jul 2007)

Knockranny House hotel in Westport is very nice indeed and has an excellent Spa.


----------



## moondance (31 Jul 2007)

The spa in Radisson in Sligo is lovely. Another one that's supposed to be really good is the Farnham Estate in Cavan (also a Radisson), haven't been but have heard lots of good things about it.

Would also agree that the Breaffy House one isn't great.


----------



## tabby (31 Jul 2007)

Thanks Moondance!
- T.


----------



## tosullivan (31 Jul 2007)

Heritage Hotel is supposed to be fantastic...

also heard great reviews about the Temple Spa


----------



## CoolDiamond (8 Aug 2007)

I was in Temple a few weeks ago with my husband - it was brill! he booked as a suprise, we went on the his n her weeked with different treatments for both of us, but the best part was the champagne in the room when we arrived!!

absolute heaven


----------



## kkelliher (8 Aug 2007)

monart deff stayed there twice and its excellent but expensive


----------



## TreeTiger (8 Aug 2007)

Can now compare the Heritage in Killenard to the Sheraton on Fota Island. My preference would definitely be for the Heritage.


----------



## Colette H (9 Nov 2007)

CoolDiamond said:


> I was in Temple a few weeks ago with my husband - it was brill! he booked as a suprise, we went on the his n her weeked with different treatments for both of us, but the best part was the champagne in the room when we arrived!!
> 
> absolute heaven



I was thinking of going myself. Toss up between Temple and the Heritage at this stage as we're Dublin-based and want somewhere not too far but far enough to make it a 'holiday' if you can call it that!

Whats the swimming pool like at Temple? I've had a look around the Heritage as we passed on our way to Cork but I can't seem to find much on the Temple website.
What treatments did you both have? What were the extras in terms of things to do etc? Its nce to get the inside track.


----------



## MandaC (9 Nov 2007)

The Heritage at Killenard is my favourite hotel in Ireland.




Expensive. Well worth it.  Also,  the Italian Restaurant (Sol Oriens) beside the pub in the thatch bar is nice, instead of eating in Hotel both nights.


----------



## Trafford (9 Nov 2007)

Colette H said:


> I was thinking of going myself. Toss up between Temple and the Heritage at this stage as we're Dublin-based and want somewhere not too far but far enough to make it a 'holiday' if you can call it that!
> 
> Whats the swimming pool like at Temple? *I've had a look around the Heritage as we passed on our way to Cork* but I can't seem to find much on the Temple website.
> What treatments did you both have? What were the extras in terms of things to do etc? Its nce to get the inside track.


 
If you passed it on your way to Cork then are you sure it wasn't the Heritage in Portlaoise you went to? No comparison between the two. Killenard is the one you want!!


----------



## z105 (9 Nov 2007)

I can recommend the radisson at Farnham Estate, beautiful place.

http://www.farnhamestate.ie/


----------



## Money Bags7 (9 Nov 2007)

Agree with Havealaugh. Spa in Radisson in Cavan is fabulous. Been there twice now - try the dry flotation with wrap......


----------

